# exaust gas sensor light



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

so if my exaust gas sensor light is on what does that mean? 

the manual said something about just taiking it to the nearest dealership but does anyone know what to do with your car when this happens?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

once you get past so many miles I think your suposed to disconect it. how many miles do you have?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]once you get past so many miles I think your suposed to disconect it. how many miles do you have?[/QUOTE]

113000....


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Well, when the car is new there are mileage trips for that, but that light also indicates a sensor malf. So basically just replace the O2 sensor(s) and reset the ECU (should be a button under the dash or under a seat somewhere).

My Stanza does the same... Though something I've noticed now, is that if I unplug the sensor, the light doesn't come back on. *shrug*


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

BakaSama said:


> Well, when the car is new there are mileage trips for that, but that light also indicates a sensor malf. So basically just replace the O2 sensor(s) and reset the ECU (should be a button under the dash or under a seat somewhere).
> 
> My Stanza does the same... Though something I've noticed now, is that if I unplug the sensor, the light doesn't come back on. *shrug*


No do not do this

Unplug the harness under the dash that says "Exhaust Gas Sensor Unplug after 90,000 miles"


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It trips after 30,000-60,000-90,000 miles- after that you should disconnect it. The harness you are supposed to disconnect is right above the ecu on the passenger side of the car behind the floor panel


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

on my 86 turbo the harness is above the left knee on the driver side.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I think it like that on every model.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> on my 86 turbo the harness is above the left knee on the driver side.



same here


----------

